# Best cast on for knitting baby blankets



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm currently trying to knit up a couple of baby blankets for the new babies in my Family one a girl and one a boy. I have tried several different Cast ons and can't find one that is stretchy and can be basically duplicated as a cast off. I am making a super basic pattern "Oh Boy, Quick Baby Afghan By Eleanor Swogger" but it doesn't give a specific cast on. I generally knit hats so I do know several types of cast ons, my favorite is German Twisted for most things I'm just not happy with it on blankets, Help knitters, Please, I need suggestions!
Thanks,
Rose


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

use the crochet cast on it make a wonderful edge


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crochet-hook cast-on. It matches exactly the usual cast-off.
Garn Studio's is the best visual; don't worry that you hear nothing - there *is* no sound track. 




The only difference between the provisional cast-on they show and a permanent cast-on is that, instead of chaining a few at the end, you put the loop from your hook onto the needle as the last cast-on loop.

I've even taken to casting on this way for crochet projects! No more too-tight beginning chain!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with Chris. I like the crochet cast on for my afghans and baby blankets. I like the longtail and german twisted cast on for socks, hat, or anything which needs a stretchy cast on.


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea! I like the crochet cast on, Thank you all for the advice, I just couldn't think of the right one to use.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Blankets, cuffs - Cable CO
potholders - knit CO
double-knit - modified Cable CO
Fancy shawls/scarves (where you're expected to put an edge going the other direction) - Turkish/Eastern CO


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Blankets, cuffs - Cable CO
> potholders - knit CO
> double-knit - modified Cable CO
> Fancy shawls/scarves (where you're expected to put an edge going the other direction) - Turkish/Eastern CO


I use cable CO for everything. I'm going to have to look up Turkish CO! What do you mean by your modified cable CO? Nice to meet you here!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

hawknitr13 said:


> I use cable CO for everything. I'm going to have to look up Turkish CO! What do you mean by your modified cable CO? Nice to meet you here!


I have the information saved for saving my sanity. <G> Enjoy the pictorial instruction...the second attachment is what I call the "Modified" Cable CO.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

the only cast on i use is starting with a loop slip the needle through that loop to make another stitch and every stitch you cast on after that is made by inserting the needle between the loops and pulling the yarn around it . make sure that it is between the loops not through the last stitch this make for a very neat and strong cast on.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I had never seen this method before and will try it next time for a blanket. I have always used the long tail cast on and that has been so hard for a blanket, judging how much tail to start with.


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree it is always difficult to know how much of a tail to allow. I tried the crochet cast on for the baby blanket I'm currently knitting and it has worked out beautifully! I do appreciate all the comments it is great having folks to ask questions of and getting insight into what others are doing is wonderful since I haven't any one around me to ask questions of.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

rmrod53 said:


> I agree it is always difficult to know how much of a tail to allow. I tried the crochet cast on for the baby blanket I'm currently knitting and it has worked out beautifully! I do appreciate all the comments it is great having folks to ask questions of and getting insight into what others are doing is wonderful since I haven't any one around me to ask questions of.


Exactly! So thankful for this group!


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

There is such a wealth of knowledge here, I'm so glad I found this site!


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Crochet-hook cast-on. It matches exactly the usual cast-off.
> Garn Studio's is the best visual; don't worry that you hear nothing - there *is* no sound track.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Another CO to try that uses a crochet hook is the Chinese Waitress CO. Here is a link to the video:






I like this CO because it looks to same on the front and back...good for scarves, blankets, etc. There is a matching bindoff and it really does match!


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

DesertPurl said:


> Another CO to try that uses a crochet hook is the Chinese Waitress CO. Here is a link to the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, will have to give this one a try. Do you also have a link for the bind off?


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Cathbeasle, there are several YouTube videos to pick from...this is the one I tried and liked:






I like this one because it uses both knitting needles rather than using a darning needle and "sewing" the bind off. The video on this is a little hard to see so maximize your screen. Her verbal instructions are really clear.


----------



## bdduby (Oct 25, 2014)

Would this be a good cast on if I am going to knit a ruffle all around? Also if I cast on using both needles held together so my loop is larger, will this be sufficient so cast on edge won't be tight?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you use a crochet cast-on, it will match a standard bind-off. And if you slip the first stitch of each row purl-wise and knit the last stitch, you will have beginning, end, and sides of your blanket exactly the same, plus, because you have what looks like a knit stitch running all the way around the edge, it makes it very easy to pick up and crochet a picot edging, or any other crochet edging around the blanket to make it look very finished.


----------

